# RPE is announcing Electric Porsche Boxster Conversion Kits



## RPE (Oct 2, 2012)

We are pleased to announce the Electric Porsche Boxster Conversion Kits:


Included in the kit are:
*Hub Connector*
*Adapter Housing*
*Motor Mount (Motor Side)*
*Motor Mount (Body Side)*
*WarP - Electric Motor*

There are several conversion kits that are designed to work with Porsche Boxster 1997-2004 (manual or tiptronic), with WarP motor (9" or 11"), Accessory (Power Steering & AC Compressor). 

Come and visit us for *QUALITY Porsche Boxster EV Conversion Kits*!
www.rp-eng.com


----------

